# Steve Terry and Dennis Varian move into new roles at ETC



## STEVETERRY (Aug 28, 2017)

See:

http://www.etcconnect.com/About/News/Steve-Terry-and-Dennis-Varian-move-into-new-roles-at-ETC.aspx

ST


----------



## Van (Aug 28, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## JohnD (Aug 28, 2017)

Well dang, does that mean you won't have time to come hang with us anymore? I suppose it would be OK if DV dropped in instead, always good to have someone with a CIA background handy. They do have a cool campus, I wonder if they still have that underground bunker of studios, the one where the inhabitants have gone WAY beyond a sign on the door as far as decor. 
Kudos to you both.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 28, 2017)

JohnD said:


> Well dang, does that mean you won't have time to come hang with us anymore? I suppose it would be OK if DV dropped in instead, always good to have someone with a CIA background handy. They do have a cool campus, I wonder if they still have that underground bunker of studios, the one where the inhabitants have gone WAY beyond a sign on the door as far as decor.
> Kudos to you both.




To the contrary, the "industry relations" part of my new job actually _mandates_ that I hang with you guys!

ST


----------



## Amiers (Aug 28, 2017)

Does it feel weird that you won't be doodling on the whiteboard anymore? If I were in RnD I don't think I could ever leave. Coming up with new concepts that could revolutionize the way we do things just always tickles that soft spot in the back of my head.


----------



## jfleenor (Aug 28, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 28, 2017)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 28, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Does it feel weird that you won't be doodling on the whiteboard anymore? If I were in RnD I don't think I could ever leave. Coming up with new concepts that could revolutionize the way we do things just always tickles that soft spot in the back of my head.



I'm not convinced this will be a problem...
I can picture ST comeing in with the industry relations sourced idea, drawing it on the whiteboard, and then leaving it to someone else to sort the nuances of making it happen...

Congrats to both...


----------



## Footer (Aug 29, 2017)

Truly I thought this was always kinda what you were doing anyway. I always pictured you as the guy that made sure that section 520 kept up to where the industry was going and not where it was. I have always been very grateful to ETC for paying you to make sure the entire industry is coded correctly and to allow future development inside the code structure. This work benefits the entire industry and everyone should be thankful for that. So, keep it up Steve!


----------



## TheaterEd (Aug 29, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Does it feel weird that you won't be doodling on the whiteboard anymore? If I were in RnD I don't think I could ever leave. Coming up with new concepts that could revolutionize the way we do things just always tickles that soft spot in the back of my head.


I mean, if you're not lighting ponies anymore.... http://www.etcconnect.com/Careers/Current-Openings.aspx


----------



## Amiers (Aug 29, 2017)

TheaterEd said:


> I mean, if you're not lighting ponies anymore.... http://www.etcconnect.com/Careers/Current-Openings.aspx



Oh I'm aware. I've been applying for years. Unfortunately it's like getting the golden ticket for me.


----------



## TuckerD (Aug 29, 2017)

Congrats Steve! To you and Dennis both.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2017)

Congratulations to ALL of US! Having Steve officially be the standards guy means better, safer, products for the entire industry! There's nobody better!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 10, 2017)

STEVETERRY said:


> To the contrary, the "industry relations" part of my new job actually _mandates_ that I hang with you guys!



You get *paid* to be on CB?

Are there any other jobs like that available?


----------

